# J.c higgins colorflow and other weekend goodies



## charliechaindrive (Apr 28, 2013)

Got this poor old gal on saturday,  followed me home for 50$.    there's decent original paint hiding under the old house paint,  but unfortunately the frame itself is banana'd so I think she'll just be a parts donor.  the beehive is already disassembled and the first round of straightening has begun.  Currently I'm trying to call in a favor from a friend of a friend,  who's wife works at a chrome shop,  to get the spring and a few other bits redone.  




I also scored this used front wheel with a sturmy archer dynamo hub



A new old stock rear wheel with sachs drum brake mountain bike hub,  going on my klunker



Today I think I got my favorite thing yet,  a pre skirt indian roadmaster fender. 



The best part is,  I scored the sturmy and  sachs wheels,  and the indian fender for free!  

Ccd


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 29, 2013)

*Nice!*

Pretty cool stuff there. And the price was right on the freebies.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 30, 2013)

*serial number*

..........


----------



## tanno (Apr 30, 2013)

*Nice indian fender! Is it for sale???*



charliechaindrive said:


> Got this poor old gal on saturday,  followed me home for 50$.    there's decent original paint hiding under the old house paint,  but unfortunately the frame itself is banana'd so I think she'll just be a parts donor.  the beehive is already disassembled and the first round of straightening has begun.  Currently I'm trying to call in a favor from a friend of a friend,  who's wife works at a chrome shop,  to get the spring and a few other bits redone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is your Indian fender for sale??


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 4, 2013)

*S/n incoming*



m_fumich said:


> ..........





As follows
 MOS-P MOD502 276
110497
Nickinator allready guesstamated it at a 50-51 model because of the rack scripts

Ccd


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 4, 2013)

"MOS-P", P stands for 1950.


----------

